# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Αγχος και ντροπη

## Arhs98

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Αρχικα να πω οτι παντα ημουν κλειστος ως ανθρωπος και αρκετα ντροπαλος. Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια μενω μονος λογω σπουδων και ολο αυτο εχει γινει πολυ δυσκολο, πολλες φορες αφηνω τις υποχρεωσεις μου λογω του οτι ντρεπομαι να βγω απο το σπιτι, εξισου συχνο ειναι να μην πηγαινω στις θεωριες της σχολης για τον ιδιο λογο και εχει ως αποτελεσμα να εχω μεινει αρκετα πισω και να χρωσταω αρκετα μαθηματα... Αυτο δεν με ενοχλει τοσο επειδη πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη θα καταφερω να τελειωσω. Εκεινο που με απασχολει ειναι οτι περναει η ζωη και ολο αυτο το αγχος και η ντροπη με κρατανε πισω.. Σε 1 χρονο τελειωνει η σχολη και δεν εχω ζησει αυτο που λενε "φοιτητικη ζωη". Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια μενω τις περισσοτερες ωρες στο σπιτι και κοιμαμαι επειδη δεν εχω τιποτα ενδιαφερον να κανω, δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που φτανω να κοιμαμαι εως και 14-16 ωρες. Το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω να ζησω αλλα ντρεπομαι να το κανω.. Επισης εχω 2 φιλους που δεν τα παμε και τοσο καλα επειδη συνεχως μου λενε να βγουμε και εγω δεν θελω(ντρεπομαι να πηγαινω σε καφετεριες και γενικως να ειμαι σε μερη με πολυ κοσμο) και ποτε μου δεν ειχα σχεση λογω του οτι φοβαμαι να προσεγγισω.. Δεν ειμαι και πολυ ομιλιτικος οποτε ειναι αλλος ενας λογος που με κανει να αποφευγω τις νεες γνωριμιες καθως θεωρω τον ευατο μου βαρετο εφοσον δεν εχω κατι να πω.. Αλλα ναι, πως να εχω κατι να πω οταν μενω ολη την ημερα σπιτι και κοιμαμαι... Παρολα αυτα θελω να αλλαξω και να μην χανω αλλο χρονο ετσι. Σκεφτομουν να παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα εκτος του οτι ντρεπομαι και πολυ δυσκολα θα παρω την αποφαση να παω, δεν θελω να μαθουν οι κοντινοι μου ανθρωποι τιποτα για ολα αυτα. Τελος παντων συγγνωμη για το μεγαλο ποστ αλλα δεν τα εχω πει ποτε σε κανεναν και ενιωθα την αναγκη να ζητησω μια συμβουλη(οσο αυστηρη και αν ειναι). Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..

----------


## Kido

Arhs98 με βάση το γράψιμο σου φαίνεσαι ένας σοβαρός και συνεσταλμένος νέος . Αυτό είναι ευχάριστο γεγονός και πρέπει να πατήσεις σε αυτό και να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου . Δεν νομίζω να σου λείπει τίποτα σε σχέση με τους άλλους . Εκεί στην πόλη και στην σχολή που είσαι δεν χρειάζεσαι να έχεις 100 φίλους . Ξεκίνα να βγαίνεις με αυτά τα δύο φιλαράκια που έχεις και σιγά σιγά θα γνωρίσεις και άλλα άτομα και θα δεις ποιο σου ταιριάζει . Πρέπει να το βάλεις πείσμα φίλε , πρέπει να το κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου τον ίδιο . Να σηκωθείς από αύριο κι όλας και να αντιμετωπίσεις την ντροπαλότητα που σε διακρίνει και να κάνεις μισό βήμα παραπέρα . ΔΕν σου λέω να γίνεις από αύριο Party Animal και δεν χρειάζεται να γίνεις ποτέ . Σου ζητάω να κάνεις μισό βήμα μπροστά . Ετσι γίνονται αυτά , μισό βήμα τη φορά και θα δεις πόσο πιο σίγουρος θα αρχίσεις να αισθάνεσαι . Εάν δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις και σου φαίνεται αδιανόητο βήμα το να πας έστω για έναν καφέ με τους φίλους σου τότε πρέπει να πας σε ψυχολόγο ο οποίος και θα σε βοηθήσει . Πες στο στους δικούς σου δεν χρειάζεται να το κρύψεις . Σε ψυχολόγο θες να πας δεν είναι κάτι ντροπιαστικό .

----------


## Nightshark

Καλησπέρα φίλε κάπως έτσι είμαι κι εγώ αλλά προσπαθώ να μην είμαι ντροπαλός όσο κ για την εμφάνιση έτσι είμαστε και σε οπιον αρέσουμε βγες με τα φιλαράκια σου κ διασκέδασε απλά ζήσε!!  :Smile:

----------


## Martal

Να ρωτησω για ποιον λόγο ντρέπεσαι; Ας πούμε λόγο εμφανισης; ή κτ αλλο τελος παντων..

----------


## Xfactor

Νομιζω ειναι θεμα αυτοεκτιμησης κ αυτοπεποιθησεις, ισως με τα χρονια να εχεις αναπτυξει κ καποια μορφη κοινωνικης φοβιας, συνηθως η λυση ειναι η απευθειας εκθεση στον φοβο..γιατι ομως ντρεπεσαι?

----------


## Arhs98

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ντρεπομαι λιγο για το υψος μου(1.66). Ειχα ακουσει κατα καιρους σχολια απο κοπελες "ειναι καλο παιδι κτλ αλλα ειναι κοντος" και με ενοχλουσε καπως. Ωστοσο δεν με πειραζει τοσο πολυ πλεον, πιο πολυ "ντρεπομαι" οταν βγαινω και ειναι καποιος αγνωστος στην παρεα, φοβαμαι μην πω τιποτα λαθος και κανω κακη εντυπωση, με αποτελεσμα να μην βγαζω κουβεντα, απλως περιμενω να περασει η ωρα και να γυρισω σπιτι. Γενικως με βγαζει εξω απο το comfort zone η συναναστροφη με αγνωστο κοσμο, ειτε αυτη ειναι σε μια καφετερια, μαγαζι αλλα ακομη και στην σχολη. Πρεπει να ξερω καποιον πολυ καιρο για να μιλησω ανετα μαζι του. Ισως να ειναι ολα στο μυαλο και απλως τα μεγαλοποιω...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Καλησπερα σε ολους. Αρχικα να πω οτι παντα ημουν κλειστος ως ανθρωπος και αρκετα ντροπαλος. Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια μενω μονος λογω σπουδων και ολο αυτο εχει γινει πολυ δυσκολο, πολλες φορες αφηνω τις υποχρεωσεις μου λογω του οτι ντρεπομαι να βγω απο το σπιτι, εξισου συχνο ειναι να μην πηγαινω στις θεωριες της σχολης για τον ιδιο λογο και εχει ως αποτελεσμα να εχω μεινει αρκετα πισω και να χρωσταω αρκετα μαθηματα... Αυτο δεν με ενοχλει τοσο επειδη πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη θα καταφερω να τελειωσω. Εκεινο που με απασχολει ειναι οτι περναει η ζωη και ολο αυτο το αγχος και η ντροπη με κρατανε πισω.. Σε 1 χρονο τελειωνει η σχολη και δεν εχω ζησει αυτο που λενε "φοιτητικη ζωη". Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια μενω τις περισσοτερες ωρες στο σπιτι και κοιμαμαι επειδη δεν εχω τιποτα ενδιαφερον να κανω, δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που φτανω να κοιμαμαι εως και 14-16 ωρες. Το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω να ζησω αλλα ντρεπομαι να το κανω.. Επισης εχω 2 φιλους που δεν τα παμε και τοσο καλα επειδη συνεχως μου λενε να βγουμε και εγω δεν θελω(ντρεπομαι να πηγαινω σε καφετεριες και γενικως να ειμαι σε μερη με πολυ κοσμο) και ποτε μου δεν ειχα σχεση λογω του οτι φοβαμαι να προσεγγισω.. Δεν ειμαι και πολυ ομιλιτικος οποτε ειναι αλλος ενας λογος που με κανει να αποφευγω τις νεες γνωριμιες καθως θεωρω τον ευατο μου βαρετο εφοσον δεν εχω κατι να πω.. Αλλα ναι, πως να εχω κατι να πω οταν μενω ολη την ημερα σπιτι και κοιμαμαι... Παρολα αυτα θελω να αλλαξω και να μην χανω αλλο χρονο ετσι. Σκεφτομουν να παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα εκτος του οτι ντρεπομαι και πολυ δυσκολα θα παρω την αποφαση να παω, δεν θελω να μαθουν οι κοντινοι μου ανθρωποι τιποτα για ολα αυτα. Τελος παντων συγγνωμη για το μεγαλο ποστ αλλα δεν τα εχω πει ποτε σε κανεναν και ενιωθα την αναγκη να ζητησω μια συμβουλη(οσο αυστηρη και αν ειναι). Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..


Καλημέρα Άρη! Πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη λύση είναι να πας σε έναν ψυχολόγο να μιλήσεις για ότι σε προβληματίζει να ανοιχτεις και θα κάνεις μια πολύ αρχή. Θα ανακαλύψεις πράγματα με τον ευατο σου ίσως βρεις και την ρίζα του προβλήματος σου.
Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος για ντροπή είναι δουλειά τους έχουν ακούσει πάρα πολλά οι ψυχολόγοι δεν πρόκειται να σε κρίνει για κάτι που θα πεις.
Όσο αφορά το ότι δεν θέλεις να μάθουν κάτι οι γονείς σου δεν χρειάζεται να μάθουν υπάρχει ιατρικό απόρρητο όσο αφορά τους γιατρούς. Εκτός αν εξαρτάται οικονομικά από αυτούς αλλά και πάλι μπορείς να βρεις μια δικαιολογία στην αρχή για τα λεφτά πες ότι έτυχε κάποιο έξοδο, έστω για αρχή μέχρι να κάνεις την αρχή και μετά μπορεί να νιώσεις άνετα και να τους το πεις.
Κατάλαβα ότι δεν σου αρέσει να είσαι ιδιαίτερα με κόσμο και παρέα,μήπως να προσπαθείς για αρχή να κάνεις κάποια πράγματα μόνος σου? Όπως περπάτημα, βόλτα με τα ακουστικά σου, να πάρεις ένα καφέ και να κάτσεις σε ένα παγκάκι για λίγη ώρα.. Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάποιο άθλημα η γυμναστήριο ας πούμε?

----------


## Sonia

'Αρη Καλημέρα.
Όσο πιο πολύ αποφεύγεις να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτά που φοβάσαι, τόσο τα μεγαλοποιείς στο μυαλό σου. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι περιγράφεις ακραία απομόνωση εδώ. Άλλο όταν πρωτοαρχίζεις την σχολή να αισθάνεσαι κάπως άβολα κι άλλο να έχουν περάσει 3 χρόνια και να ζεις όπως περιγράφεις. Δεν σου λέω γιατί δεν κάνεις "φοιτητική ζωή", αυτά είναι μπούρδες. Δεν περνάνε την φοιτητική ζωή τους όλοι το ίδιο ούτε ξεσαλώνουν όλοι. Ωστόσο έχεις φτάσει στο τρίτο έτος και αισθάνεσαι άσχημα να πας ακόμα και στα μαθήματα ή σε μία καφετέρια! Αν δεν πειραματιστείς με τον εαυτό σου και τους άλλους τώρα που είσαι φοιτητής και γνωρίζεις εύκολα καινούριο κόσμο, πότε θα το κάνεις; Γιατί να σε νοιάζει μη πεις κοτσάνα σε μία καινούρια γνωριμία; Τους έχεις καμια ανάγκη ή τους ήξερες κι από χθες και φοβάσαι μη τα μεταφέρουν κάπου που σε ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα; Η νομίζεις ότι οι άλλοι είναι αλάθητοι και δεν λένε ποτέ κοτσάνες; Κι αν πας σε ένα θεωρητικό μάθημα τι θα γίνει; Απλά παρακολουθείς την διάλεξη συνήθως, δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις το στόμα σου! Τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι και έχεις αφήσει και τα μαθήματα πίσω; Γιατί ντρέπεσαι να βγεις από το σπίτι αφού λες ότι και το θέμα εμφάνισης το έχεις σχετικά ξεπεράσει;

----------


## Martal

> Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ντρεπομαι λιγο για το υψος μου(1.66). Ειχα ακουσει κατα καιρους σχολια απο κοπελες "ειναι καλο παιδι κτλ αλλα ειναι κοντος" και με ενοχλουσε καπως. Ωστοσο δεν με πειραζει τοσο πολυ πλεον, πιο πολυ "ντρεπομαι" οταν βγαινω και ειναι καποιος αγνωστος στην παρεα, φοβαμαι μην πω τιποτα λαθος και κανω κακη εντυπωση, με αποτελεσμα να μην βγαζω κουβεντα, απλως περιμενω να περασει η ωρα και να γυρισω σπιτι. Γενικως με βγαζει εξω απο το comfort zone η συναναστροφη με αγνωστο κοσμο, ειτε αυτη ειναι σε μια καφετερια, μαγαζι αλλα ακομη και στην σχολη. Πρεπει να ξερω καποιον πολυ καιρο για να μιλησω ανετα μαζι του. Ισως να ειναι ολα στο μυαλο και απλως τα μεγαλοποιω...


Να μην κολλας καθόλου για το υψος και σε όποιον αρέσουμε βασικα και εμεις οι κοντοι εχουμε την γοητεια μας.. Τι να κανουμε δεν είμαστε ολοι πευκες.. Εγω ποτε δεν ημουν με ψηλο αντρα, ασχετα που τραβαμε τους αλλους για αυτο που ειμαστε.. Να βγαινεις και να γνωρισεις κοσμο και δεν πρέπει παντα να μιλας αν δεν εχεις να πεις κ κατι κ εν τέλει ολοι τα λεμε καλα; ολοι πεταμε τς κοτσανες μας αλλα να μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου αυτο, να εισαι απλα ο εαυτός σου και να μην σε νοιάζει τι θα σκεφτούν οι αλλοι.. Όπως λεει κ η ψυχολόγος μου : μην εισαι τοσο αυστηρή με τον εαυτο σου!!! Συγχωρούμε και εχουμε κατανόηση για ολους εκτος απο τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο.. Αγαπησε τον εαυτο σου για αυτο που εισαι!! Ολοι μας βασικα..

----------


## Arhs98

> Καλημέρα Άρη! Πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη λύση είναι να πας σε έναν ψυχολόγο να μιλήσεις για ότι σε προβληματίζει να ανοιχτεις και θα κάνεις μια πολύ αρχή. Θα ανακαλύψεις πράγματα με τον ευατο σου ίσως βρεις και την ρίζα του προβλήματος σου.
> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος για ντροπή είναι δουλειά τους έχουν ακούσει πάρα πολλά οι ψυχολόγοι δεν πρόκειται να σε κρίνει για κάτι που θα πεις.
> Όσο αφορά το ότι δεν θέλεις να μάθουν κάτι οι γονείς σου δεν χρειάζεται να μάθουν υπάρχει ιατρικό απόρρητο όσο αφορά τους γιατρούς. Εκτός αν εξαρτάται οικονομικά από αυτούς αλλά και πάλι μπορείς να βρεις μια δικαιολογία στην αρχή για τα λεφτά πες ότι έτυχε κάποιο έξοδο, έστω για αρχή μέχρι να κάνεις την αρχή και μετά μπορεί να νιώσεις άνετα και να τους το πεις.
> Κατάλαβα ότι δεν σου αρέσει να είσαι ιδιαίτερα με κόσμο και παρέα,μήπως να προσπαθείς για αρχή να κάνεις κάποια πράγματα μόνος σου? Όπως περπάτημα, βόλτα με τα ακουστικά σου, να πάρεις ένα καφέ και να κάτσεις σε ένα παγκάκι για λίγη ώρα.. Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάποιο άθλημα η γυμναστήριο ας πούμε?


Καλησπερα,η αληθεια ειναι οτι σημερα μολις ξυπνησα ειδα το μηνυμα σου και οντως πηγα και το εκανα.Ειχα να βγω απο το σπιτι τις 4-5 τελευταιες μερες και πηγα για καφε μονος μου(κατι που δεν εχω κανει ποτε στην ζωη μου,δεν εχω παει ποτε μονος για καφε..οσο αστειο και να ακουγεται) και στην συνεχεια απλα εκανα βολτες για να ειμαι αναμεσα σε πολυ κοσμο και να αρχισω να το ξεπερναω...Σε ευχαριστω κι εσενα και τον καθενα ξεχωριστα για τις απαντησεις σας,ισως τελικα αυτο που χρειαζομουν να ηταν ενα μικρο boost.Ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι και τις υπολοιπες μερες και πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη θα φτασω στο σημειο που θελω.Οσο για το γυμναστηριο ειναι στα μελλοντικα μου σχεδια, απλως θελω να νιωσω λιγο καλυτερα για αρχη και θα το κανω

----------


## Arhs98

> 'Αρη Καλημέρα.
> Όσο πιο πολύ αποφεύγεις να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτά που φοβάσαι, τόσο τα μεγαλοποιείς στο μυαλό σου. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι περιγράφεις ακραία απομόνωση εδώ. Άλλο όταν πρωτοαρχίζεις την σχολή να αισθάνεσαι κάπως άβολα κι άλλο να έχουν περάσει 3 χρόνια και να ζεις όπως περιγράφεις. Δεν σου λέω γιατί δεν κάνεις "φοιτητική ζωή", αυτά είναι μπούρδες. Δεν περνάνε την φοιτητική ζωή τους όλοι το ίδιο ούτε ξεσαλώνουν όλοι. Ωστόσο έχεις φτάσει στο τρίτο έτος και αισθάνεσαι άσχημα να πας ακόμα και στα μαθήματα ή σε μία καφετέρια! Αν δεν πειραματιστείς με τον εαυτό σου και τους άλλους τώρα που είσαι φοιτητής και γνωρίζεις εύκολα καινούριο κόσμο, πότε θα το κάνεις; Γιατί να σε νοιάζει μη πεις κοτσάνα σε μία καινούρια γνωριμία; Τους έχεις καμια ανάγκη ή τους ήξερες κι από χθες και φοβάσαι μη τα μεταφέρουν κάπου που σε ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα; Η νομίζεις ότι οι άλλοι είναι αλάθητοι και δεν λένε ποτέ κοτσάνες; Κι αν πας σε ένα θεωρητικό μάθημα τι θα γίνει; Απλά παρακολουθείς την διάλεξη συνήθως, δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις το στόμα σου! Τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι και έχεις αφήσει και τα μαθήματα πίσω; Γιατί ντρέπεσαι να βγεις από το σπίτι αφού λες ότι και το θέμα εμφάνισης το έχεις σχετικά ξεπεράσει;


Εχεις απολυτο δικαιο...οπως ζουσαμε πριν γνωρισουμε αυτους τους αγνωστους,θα συνεχισουμε να το κανουμε. Δεν ξερω γιατι με ενδιαφερε τοσο πολυ η γνωμη του κοσμου και συνεχιζει να με ενδιαφερει αλλα θα προσπαθησω να το αλλαξω.Αν δεν μπορεσω μονος θα παω σε ψυχολογο.Οσο για την σχολη κυριως φταινε οι παρουσιασεις που με κανουν να νιωθω αβολα οποτε τις απεφευγα οσο γινοταν,μου ειναι δυσκολο να παρουσιαζω μπροστα σε τοσα ατομα,στο προηγουμενο εξαμηνο ηταν αρκετες και ηταν ομαδικες...Οποτε αναγκαζομουν να το κανω για να μην επηρεασει τον συνολικο βαθμο της ομαδας και εφτανα σε σημειο να με πιανει αγχος ακομη και 3 εβδομαδες πριν την παρουσιαση.

----------


## Arhs98

> Να μην κολλας καθόλου για το υψος και σε όποιον αρέσουμε βασικα και εμεις οι κοντοι εχουμε την γοητεια μας.. Τι να κανουμε δεν είμαστε ολοι πευκες.. Εγω ποτε δεν ημουν με ψηλο αντρα, ασχετα που τραβαμε τους αλλους για αυτο που ειμαστε.. Να βγαινεις και να γνωρισεις κοσμο και δεν πρέπει παντα να μιλας αν δεν εχεις να πεις κ κατι κ εν τέλει ολοι τα λεμε καλα; ολοι πεταμε τς κοτσανες μας αλλα να μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου αυτο, να εισαι απλα ο εαυτός σου και να μην σε νοιάζει τι θα σκεφτούν οι αλλοι.. Όπως λεει κ η ψυχολόγος μου : μην εισαι τοσο αυστηρή με τον εαυτο σου!!! Συγχωρούμε και εχουμε κατανόηση για ολους εκτος απο τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο.. Αγαπησε τον εαυτο σου για αυτο που εισαι!! Ολοι μας βασικα..


Αυτο ακριβως, λες και μπορουμε να παμε κοντρα στην φυση αλλα τα σχολια με ενοχλουσαν καπως, γινοταν απο συμμαθητες καθως ημουν απο τους πιο κοντους στην ταξη,ειδικα τα σχολια απο το αλλο φυλο με επηρεαζαν περισσοτερο.. Παντως ειναι λιγο λυπητερο το να προσπαθει καποιος να μειωσει τον αλλον, ισως το καναν επειδη ειχαν δικα τους κολληματα και προσπαθουσαν να νιωσουν καλυτερα.. Ευτυχως το εχω αποδεχθει πλεον..

----------


## Martal

> Αυτο ακριβως, λες και μπορουμε να παμε κοντρα στην φυση αλλα τα σχολια με ενοχλουσαν καπως, γινοταν απο συμμαθητες καθως ημουν απο τους πιο κοντους στην ταξη,ειδικα τα σχολια απο το αλλο φυλο με επηρεαζαν περισσοτερο.. Παντως ειναι λιγο λυπητερο το να προσπαθει καποιος να μειωσει τον αλλον, ισως το καναν επειδη ειχαν δικα τους κολληματα και προσπαθουσαν να νιωσουν καλυτερα.. Ευτυχως το εχω αποδεχθει πλεον..


Απο σχόλια να φανε και οι κότες, σε καποιους αρεσουμε σε κάποιους οχι.. Εμενα με εχουν πρήξει ολοι οτι εχω βαλει κιλα και πως έγινες ετσι και χαλιέμαι συνέχεια γτ ξέρω γτ εχω βαλει τα κιλα, λες και ηθελα ή λες κ δεν ξερω οτι παχυνα.. Αλλα οχι ρε συ οι κακίες ολων καυε φορα θα χαλανε την καρδια μου;; νο νο νο τελος.. Ας κοιτάξει ο καθένας την καμπουρα του στην τελικη.. Να βγαίνεις μονος για καφε για ποτο, καπου που να σου αρεσει κ να νιώθεις ανετα.. Το κανω κ γω και πολλοι που ξερω, ντρεπόμουν γτ ειμαι κ κοπελα ξες κ ειναι λιγο καπως για τον κοσμο αλλα χεστηκα... Και κατάλαβα ποσο ωραια περναω με τον εαυτο μου στην τελικη.. Με βγαζω για ποτακι για μεζεδάκι για καφεδακι.. Ασχετα που εχω φίλους αλλα μερικες φορές αυτο εχω αναγκη.. Καλα και ο φίλος σου που σε λεει κοντο τι ειναι κανα 2 μετρο μοντελο; οταν κανουν κτ τετοια σχολια ρε παιδι μου που οκ δεν αλλάζουν κ τοσο απλα δεν το καταλαβαίνω.. Το ύψος μας αυτο ειναι και πίστεψε με πολλες κοπελες δεν εχουν καν τετοια θεματα..κ να εχουν δεν σου αξίζει καμια τέτοια στην τελικη.. Δεν εισαι και μισο μετρο.. Μια χαρα εισαι.. Έχουμε την χαρη μας εμεις οι μετριου ύψους.. Τονίζω ΜΕΤΡΙΟ. δεν ειμαστε πολυ κοντοι είμαστε κανονικοί  :Smile:

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Καλησπερα,η αληθεια ειναι οτι σημερα μολις ξυπνησα ειδα το μηνυμα σου και οντως πηγα και το εκανα.Ειχα να βγω απο το σπιτι τις 4-5 τελευταιες μερες και πηγα για καφε μονος μου(κατι που δεν εχω κανει ποτε στην ζωη μου,δεν εχω παει ποτε μονος για καφε..οσο αστειο και να ακουγεται) και στην συνεχεια απλα εκανα βολτες για να ειμαι αναμεσα σε πολυ κοσμο και να αρχισω να το ξεπερναω...Σε ευχαριστω κι εσενα και τον καθενα ξεχωριστα για τις απαντησεις σας,ισως τελικα αυτο που χρειαζομουν να ηταν ενα μικρο boost.Ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι και τις υπολοιπες μερες και πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη θα φτασω στο σημειο που θελω.Οσο για το γυμναστηριο ειναι στα μελλοντικα μου σχεδια, απλως θελω να νιωσω λιγο καλυτερα για αρχη και θα το κανω


Μπράβο σου Άρη! Χαίρομαι πολύ που σήμερα έκανες την βόλτα σου και νιώθεις καλύτερα!!
Αυτή είναι μια πολύ πολύ σημαντική αρχή!
Και εγώ όταν δεν ένιωθα καλά ξεκίνησα να πηγαίνω βόλτες μόνη μου με ηρεμεί αυτο. Έπαιρνα το σκύλο μου έβαζα τα ακουστικά μου, στην αρχή μόνο 15 λεπτα μετά πήγε σταδιακά στην μισή ώρα και μετά ξεχνουσα να γυρίσω  :Big Grin: 
Εύχομαι από εδώ και πέρα να νιώθεις καλύτερα!

----------


## Sonia

Άρη στη ζωή ισχύει λίγο αυτό που λένε "σκάσε και κολύμπα". Με το να αναβάλλεις κάποια πράγματα απλά διογκώνεις το πρόβλημα και θα το βρεις μπροστά σου, π.χ μαθήματα, κοινωνικότητα κτλ. Κι εγώ σε γενικές γραμμές ήμουν αρκετά ντροπαλή, ωστόσο στη σχολή μου έπρεπε συχνά να κάνω παρουσιάσεις. Τον πρώτο καιρό αγχωνόμουν αρκετά, μετά με τον καιρό αγχωνόμουν λιγότερο. Είναι η έκθεση στις φοβίες που λέγαμε, μόνο έτσι τις ξεπερνάς. Η διαφορά είναι ότι εκεί που σπούδασα εγώ ήταν ιδιωτική με αυστηρά στάνταρ και μικρά περιθώρια για απουσίες, οπότε δεν γινόταν να το αποφεύγω επ'αόριστον, χρωστούσες έστω ένα μάθημα, το έδινες φθινόπωρο, δεν το περνούσες, έχανες τη χρονιά, τέλος. Εγώ έμενα και μέσα στη σχολή, συγκατοικούσα με κοπέλα που πριν δεν είχα ξαναδεί στη ζωή μου, πολλά μαθήματα απαιτούσαν συνεργασία με συμφοιτητές θες δε θες, με το ζόρι μπήκα στα βαθιά και ξεπέρασα πολλά κολλήματα. Επίσης τα καλοκαίρια ήταν υποχρεωτική η πρακτική όλα, πότε σε έριχνε αμέσως στα βαθιά με την δουλειά κι εκεί πλέον ωριμάζεις όσο να 'ναι. Σεβόμουνα πρώτα από όλα τον εαυτό μου, το θεωρούσα βλακεία να σπουδάζω υποτίθεται κι εγώ να μην περνάω καν τα μαθήματα στην ώρα τους, δεν λέω ότι ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου, αλλά αυτή η χαλαρή αντιμετώπιση που έχετε πολλά παιδιά στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια εγώ δεν την καταλαβαίνω. Ωραία, αποφεύγεις για τους δικούς σου λόγους τα μαθήματα, κάποτε δεν πρέπει τη σχολή να την τελειώσεις; Και ωραία, τώρα σε σπονσοράρουν οι γονείς, όταν τελειώσεις με το καλό δεν θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις; Πως θα πας για δουλειά αν φοβάσαι να μιλήσεις σε άνθρωπο; Ή δεν θα πας; Πρόσεξε, δεν σου τη λέω ή κάτι, απλά δεν είναι ωραίο να περνάνε τα χρόνια σου έτσι.

Θεωρώ πολύ καλή τη συμβουλή να κάνεις πράγματα μόνος σου για αρχή, μην κοιμάσαι όλη μέρα. Βρες κάποια ενδιαφέροντα να σε γεμίζουν, βγαίνε έξω μόνος σου, κάνε ένα βήμα τη φορά, αλλά καιρός να πιάσεις τον ταύρο από τα κέρατα και να βοηθήσεις μόνος σου τον εαυτό σου. Κοίτα αν θες κι αυτό το νήμα, γράφω κι εκεί κάποια πράγματα, ιδίως το τι έκανα όταν ήμουν μόνη μου σε νέο μέρος
https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...8C%CE%BD%CE%B7

Να μας γράφεις τα νέα σου!

----------


## Ορέστης

> Άρη στη ζωή ισχύει λίγο αυτό που λένε "σκάσε και κολύμπα". Με το να αναβάλλεις κάποια πράγματα απλά διογκώνεις το πρόβλημα και θα το βρεις μπροστά σου, π.χ μαθήματα, κοινωνικότητα κτλ. Κι εγώ σε γενικές γραμμές ήμουν αρκετά ντροπαλή, ωστόσο στη σχολή μου έπρεπε συχνά να κάνω παρουσιάσεις. Τον πρώτο καιρό αγχωνόμουν αρκετά, μετά με τον καιρό αγχωνόμουν λιγότερο. Είναι η έκθεση στις φοβίες που λέγαμε, μόνο έτσι τις ξεπερνάς. Η διαφορά είναι ότι εκεί που σπούδασα εγώ ήταν ιδιωτική με αυστηρά στάνταρ και μικρά περιθώρια για απουσίες, οπότε δεν γινόταν να το αποφεύγω επ'αόριστον, χρωστούσες έστω ένα μάθημα, το έδινες φθινόπωρο, δεν το περνούσες, έχανες τη χρονιά, τέλος. Εγώ έμενα και μέσα στη σχολή, συγκατοικούσα με κοπέλα που πριν δεν είχα ξαναδεί στη ζωή μου, πολλά μαθήματα απαιτούσαν συνεργασία με συμφοιτητές θες δε θες, με το ζόρι μπήκα στα βαθιά και ξεπέρασα πολλά κολλήματα. Επίσης τα καλοκαίρια ήταν υποχρεωτική η πρακτική όλα, πότε σε έριχνε αμέσως στα βαθιά με την δουλειά κι εκεί πλέον ωριμάζεις όσο να 'ναι. Σεβόμουνα πρώτα από όλα τον εαυτό μου, το θεωρούσα βλακεία να σπουδάζω υποτίθεται κι εγώ να μην περνάω καν τα μαθήματα στην ώρα τους, δεν λέω ότι ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου, αλλά αυτή η χαλαρή αντιμετώπιση που έχετε πολλά παιδιά στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια εγώ δεν την καταλαβαίνω. Ωραία, αποφεύγεις για τους δικούς σου λόγους τα μαθήματα, κάποτε δεν πρέπει τη σχολή να την τελειώσεις; Και ωραία, τώρα σε σπονσοράρουν οι γονείς, όταν τελειώσεις με το καλό δεν θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις; Πως θα πας για δουλειά αν φοβάσαι να μιλήσεις σε άνθρωπο; Ή δεν θα πας; Πρόσεξε, δεν σου τη λέω ή κάτι, απλά δεν είναι ωραίο να περνάνε τα χρόνια σου έτσι.
> 
> Θεωρώ πολύ καλή τη συμβουλή να κάνεις πράγματα μόνος σου για αρχή, μην κοιμάσαι όλη μέρα. Βρες κάποια ενδιαφέροντα να σε γεμίζουν, βγαίνε έξω μόνος σου, κάνε ένα βήμα τη φορά, αλλά καιρός να πιάσεις τον ταύρο από τα κέρατα και να βοηθήσεις μόνος σου τον εαυτό σου. Κοίτα αν θες κι αυτό το νήμα, γράφω κι εκεί κάποια πράγματα, ιδίως το τι έκανα όταν ήμουν μόνη μου σε νέο μέρος
> https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...8C%CE%BD%CE%B7
> 
> Να μας γράφεις τα νέα σου!


Πολυ ωραια απαντηση Σονια! Σκασε και κολυμπα ειναι αυτο που πρεπει να λεμε στον εαυτο μας.

----------


## Aris.123

> Καλησπερα σε ολους. Αρχικα να πω οτι παντα ημουν κλειστος ως ανθρωπος και αρκετα ντροπαλος. Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια μενω μονος λογω σπουδων και ολο αυτο εχει γινει πολυ δυσκολο, πολλες φορες αφηνω τις υποχρεωσεις μου λογω του οτι ντρεπομαι να βγω απο το σπιτι, εξισου συχνο ειναι να μην πηγαινω στις θεωριες της σχολης για τον ιδιο λογο και εχει ως αποτελεσμα να εχω μεινει αρκετα πισω και να χρωσταω αρκετα μαθηματα... Αυτο δεν με ενοχλει τοσο επειδη πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη θα καταφερω να τελειωσω. Εκεινο που με απασχολει ειναι οτι περναει η ζωη και ολο αυτο το αγχος και η ντροπη με κρατανε πισω.. Σε 1 χρονο τελειωνει η σχολη και δεν εχω ζησει αυτο που λενε "φοιτητικη ζωη". Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια μενω τις περισσοτερες ωρες στο σπιτι και κοιμαμαι επειδη δεν εχω τιποτα ενδιαφερον να κανω, δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που φτανω να κοιμαμαι εως και 14-16 ωρες. Το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω να ζησω αλλα ντρεπομαι να το κανω.. Επισης εχω 2 φιλους που δεν τα παμε και τοσο καλα επειδη συνεχως μου λενε να βγουμε και εγω δεν θελω(ντρεπομαι να πηγαινω σε καφετεριες και γενικως να ειμαι σε μερη με πολυ κοσμο) και ποτε μου δεν ειχα σχεση λογω του οτι φοβαμαι να προσεγγισω.. Δεν ειμαι και πολυ ομιλιτικος οποτε ειναι αλλος ενας λογος που με κανει να αποφευγω τις νεες γνωριμιες καθως θεωρω τον ευατο μου βαρετο εφοσον δεν εχω κατι να πω.. Αλλα ναι, πως να εχω κατι να πω οταν μενω ολη την ημερα σπιτι και κοιμαμαι... Παρολα αυτα θελω να αλλαξω και να μην χανω αλλο χρονο ετσι. Σκεφτομουν να παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα εκτος του οτι ντρεπομαι και πολυ δυσκολα θα παρω την αποφαση να παω, δεν θελω να μαθουν οι κοντινοι μου ανθρωποι τιποτα για ολα αυτα. Τελος παντων συγγνωμη για το μεγαλο ποστ αλλα δεν τα εχω πει ποτε σε κανεναν και ενιωθα την αναγκη να ζητησω μια συμβουλη(οσο αυστηρη και αν ειναι). Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..





Φίλε μου για αρχή θα σου δώσω μια πληροφορία πρακτική. Μπορείς να κανεις ένα web search και να προμηθευτείς ειδικούς πατους για τα παπούτσια σου, που θα σου προσθέσουν 5-6 πόντους ύψος. 
Δεν τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει εγώ (είμαι 2 μέτρα) αλλά επειδή είμαι ηθοποιός, πολλοί συνάδελφοι στο θέατρο τα έχουν και είναι ικανοποιημένοι. Αυτό σίγουρα θα σου τονώσει λίγο την αυτοπεποίθηση. 
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να κανεις και λίγα βάρη. Σε εμάς τους άντρες το να δείχνουμε λίγο macho πάντα μας τονώνει το ηθικό και αλλάζει η αντιμετώπιση που έχουμε από τους γύρω μας.
Μια άλλη καλή συνήθεια είναι το διάβασμα. Όχι μόνο θα εξασκήσεις το μυαλό σου αλλά θα έχεις γνώσεις και θα διαμορφώσεις απόψεις και κριτικές ικανότητες. Έτσι ούτε βαρετός θα είσαι ούτε θα φοβάσαι να μην πεις κοτσανες.
Πιάσε τους μεγάλους συγγραφείς και φιλοσόφους....βγες σε μια καφετέρια με το βιβλίο σου...απόλαυσε το καφεδάκι σου και διάβασε.
Κάνε ένα πρόγραμμα...μέρα παρά μέρα. Την μια θα κάνεις γυμναστική και την άλλη θα βγαίνεις για καφέ με το βιβλίο σου. Μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες θα δεις πολλές αλλαγές

----------


## d123215

Φόρουμ για την αποφευκτική διαταραχή http://apofeuktiki.freeforums.net/

----------

